
What College Majors Are Most Likely to Marry Each Other? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/what-college-majors-are-most-likely-to-marry-each/
======
MWil
I don't see Law on the list but anecdotally, I feel it would be up there

~~~
dragonwriter
There are some schools (mostly, that I've seen, small private for-profit law
schools, not general colleges) that offer undergraduate degrees in law (e.g.,
B.S.L.), but they're pretty rare. More commonly, there are
specialties/concentrations in other programs (often Political Science) which
are promoted as preparatory for law school, though students that go on to
legal study may have pretty much any undergraduate major.

Since this is looking at undergraduate degrees, its not surprising that Law
doesn't show up.

